# Warsaw photo from the 50's-60's



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Found this photo online, but really don't know the history on it. Reported to be off Pensacola. 

My next door neighbor growing up used to talk about shooting warsaws out of wooden boats with outboards off the USS MASS in the 50's. Cool photo in any case....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool pic! I've got some pics somewhere of my grandfather and his brothers with my dad from the 60's. they we catching bull reds at ft. Morgan. They had the bed of the truck full. One shot of them scaling them with a garden hoe. They had the heads nailed to a big board..


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

My grandfather was a civilian contractor on NAS from the 50's to the 80's. He built a small wooden boat and put a little outboard from sears on it and would launch it from the seaplane ramps. He used to tell me stories about catching grouper off the Mass in the 50's that were so big they had to lay them out on saw horses and scale them with a garden hoe.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We used to drive our trucks onto Johnson's beach, spend the night, and fill the trucks up with Redfish.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Found this photo online, but really don't know the history on it. Reported to be off Pensacola.
> 
> My next door neighbor growing up used to talk about shooting warsaws out of wooden boats with outboards off the USS MASS in the 50's. Cool photo in any case....
> View attachment 103178



Pretty sure but not positive that's the Mr. Hal Kennedy and a jew fish just off the beach and possibly at the Mass. 

I'll have to dig them up but I became friends with him a few years ago and he shared some amazing pictures. 10-15 goliath groupers that were speared from the beach lying in the sand. One of two marlin, three or four sails and more than 25 wahoo and dolphin on the dock at one of Pensacola's first fishing tournaments.

He and another man were the first one's to dive the Russian Freighter and he said you could tell what brand of cigarettes the guy at the compressor was smoking because there were no air filters on them back then. I'll have to go find all this stuff.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that Sealark?:thumbup:


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

The one gentleman is Mr. Buddy Roberts Can't remember who else is in the picture.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Another picture of them*








Men that were men back then.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great photo. Thanks for sharing!! Hard to tell for sure but looks like a mix of jewfish and warsaw


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Pretty sure but not positive that's the Mr. Hal Kennedy and a jew fish just off the beach and possibly at the Mass.
> 
> I'll have to dig them up but I became friends with him a few years ago and he shared some amazing pictures. 10-15 goliath groupers that were speared from the beach lying in the sand. One of two marlin, three or four sails and more than 25 wahoo and dolphin on the dock at one of Pensacola's first fishing tournaments.
> 
> He and another man were the first one's to dive the Russian Freighter and he said you could tell what brand of cigarettes the guy at the compressor was smoking because there were no air filters on them back then. I'll have to go find all this stuff.


Cool!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Be interesting to have a thread dedicated to fishing photos of members from let's say 1975 and earlier posted along with the stories behind the photos.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if Roy Crabtree has nightmares about stuff like this.


So bad ass!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

John B. said:


> I wonder if Roy Crabtree has nightmares about stuff like this.
> 
> 
> So bad ass!
> ...


I have heard tell that Dr Roy was a lighttackle guide in the keys at some point prior to working for noaa/nfs.(


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> I have heard tell that Dr Roy was a lighttackle guide in the keys at some point prior to working for noaa/nfs.(


Figures.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> I have heard tell that Dr Roy was a lighttackle guide in the keys at some point prior to working for noaa/nfs.(


He's also the person that was pretty key in opening up the recreational redfish fishery.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> He's also the person that was pretty key in opening up the recreational redfish fishery.


SAAAAY!!! WHAAAAT!!! Please tell all on that one.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

My grandfather had tons of pics like this of him fishing here in the 50's up to the 80's, wish i could find them


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are some awesome pics. Wish things were like that today.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Those are some awesome pics. Wish things were like that today.


x2 on that. 

I love seeing old fishing photo's and just trying to imagine what it was like back then to catch those huge fish.

Today to see a 50lb Grouper is a big deal.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Apparently there was a lot more structure of the Mass exposed than we see today. 
SeaLark, is that you?? :thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Is that Sealark?:thumbup:


I'm not that old but close I have some pictures of Jewfish I killed with homemade Powerheads back in the 60s. I will dig them up and post later I have to scan them No digital pictures then. I did use those double hose regulators all through my Navy carrer. Still have one with rotting hoses as a momento. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Apparently there was a lot more structure of the Mass exposed than we see today.
> SeaLark, is that you?? :thumbup:


Love these old pics. Check out the hotties on the bow of the boat in the background.:thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Apparently there was a lot more structure of the Mass exposed than we see today.
> SeaLark, is that you?? :thumbup:


Nope but in 1953 I made my first scuba dive at 10 off Anna Maria island on a wreck somewhat like the mass. In 20 ft of water covered with Jewfish. I was hooked on diving since that day. I would be out today if I wasen't doing maintance on engine.


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

Coolest thread yet! These pics are awesome


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Me and my generation would like to thank all you old timers for the leftovers...the scraps.

(sue me, I feel like being a smartass today lol)


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

This is my Dad 2 Uncles and my Granddad about 1958 when we lived on Fairpoint Dr, all he had was a 18 or 19 ft boat with twin Scott-Atwater Outboards,
You can see the Ling jig on the rod on the right


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

my dad still to this day talks about nailing a redfish down and using a garden hoe to scall them. man it must have been nice to go out and catch a fish without having to look at a regulations sheet!!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Believe Tex Edwards was the other man in this photo along with Buddy Roberts


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

This used to be an every weekend type deal back in a day that went on for decades. I was going through pics to pick out for my grandfather (on right) who passed a few months ago for the funeral slideshow and found TONS of pictures just like this. One of them I need to dig up, had 4 just like this one. It was nothing for them to get one that weighed 400lbs. They outlawed getting them right about the time I was old enough to start diving. I did nail some big groupers though that were as big as I was when I first started (13).


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> Pretty sure but not positive that's the Mr. Hal Kennedy and a jew fish just off the beach and possibly at the Mass.
> 
> I'll have to dig them up but I became friends with him a few years ago and he shared some amazing pictures. 10-15 goliath groupers that were speared from the beach lying in the sand. One of two marlin, three or four sails and more than 25 wahoo and dolphin on the dock at one of Pensacola's first fishing tournaments.
> 
> He and another man were the first one's to dive the Russian Freighter and he said you could tell what brand of cigarettes the guy at the compressor was smoking because there were no air filters on them back then. I'll have to go find all this stuff.


Hal is a great man! I know him well. He showed me the pics you are talking about. I could listen to him for days talk about fishing. He has great stories of the great days of fishing!


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Apparently there was a lot more structure of the Mass exposed than we see today.
> SeaLark, is that you?? :thumbup:


When I was a kid my dad jumped out of the boat and on to the Mass. He slipped on the algae and cracked a rib.


----------

